# Macap M2D getting Clogged



## RAHULPURAV (Dec 24, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am having major issue, my grinder has started getting clogged and does not dispense, I have been using this grinder for last 7 years and have not encountered any issues with it, neither have I changed burrs or any component.

The grinding chamber was cleaned after getting clogged with Vaccum cleaner, the outlet was also cleaned. Even when I am keeping grind setting to coarse the grinds are dispensed and then it gets jammed again with Very fine Powder grinds.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Did you ever find the answer to this? Have you changed beans off it works for 7 years then jams unless burrs have worn out (unusual on a domestic machine)


----------

